# Make sendmail : don't know how to make .cf.



## gemjack (May 30, 2010)

Firstly I a real newbie to FreeBSD so assume I know nothing.  I'm trying to create SMTP Auth, and one of the steps is to make the .mc file compile too create an update version of .cf file.   When I try to run make I get the following errors, 


```
# cd /etc/mail
# make
make: don't know how to make .cf. Stop
#
# make istall all
make: don't know how to make istall. Stop
```

Firstly am I doing something wrong, and been plain stupid, if not I would be really grateful of any help


----------



## gemjack (May 30, 2010)

Should have included the files in the directory...


```
# cd /etc/mail
# ls -l
total 144
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   6814 May 29 19:19 Makefile
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   2901 Mar 21 05:03 README
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    635 Mar 21 05:03 access.sample
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1668 Mar 21 05:03 aliases
-rw-r-----  1 root  wheel  16384 Mar  2  2005 aliases.db
drwx------  2 root  wheel    512 May 28 21:57 auth
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    574 May 29 19:16 freebsd.cf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   4373 May 29 12:30 freebsd.mc
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  40782 Mar 21 05:03 freebsd.submit.cf
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    901 Mar 21 05:03 freebsd.submit.mc
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   5657 Mar 21 05:03 helpfile
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    405 Mar 21 05:03 mailer.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    249 Mar 21 05:03 mailertable.sample
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    574 May 29 13:38 sendmail.cf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   4373 May 29 13:37 sendmail.mc
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  40782 Mar 21 05:03 submit.cf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    578 Mar 21 05:03 virtusertable.sample
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2010)

The first time you run make in /etc/mail, it creates a set of .mc and .cf files based on your hostname.  The error looks like you haven't set hostname.  Normally that's in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## gemjack (May 30, 2010)

```
hostmame=AsteriskPBX01.gemjack
keymap="uk.iso"
ifconfig_bge0="inet 192.168.0.200 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.0.1"
sshd_enable="yes"
inet_enable="yes"
zaptel_enable="yes"
sendmail_enable="yes"
saslauthd_enable="yes"
```

Host is declared in the first line, any other idea's?


----------



## gemjack (May 30, 2010)

Ah, should the hostname be in quotes hostmame="AsteriskPBX01.gemjack"


----------



## gemjack (May 30, 2010)

However with quote the 'make' still gives the same error


----------



## crsd (May 30, 2010)

host*m*ame?


----------



## gemjack (May 30, 2010)

Ops, corrections, quick restart of the system, and its all working, teach to more careful, thanks so much for your help!!  Knew is would something stupid I'd done


----------

